# [Belgium NR] Jade Durenne 8.78 Clock single



## cuber8208 (Feb 3, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;dm8nxcX6P9c]http://youtu.be/dm8nxcX6P9c[/video]

The two fastest times at the competition (and only sub-9s), during an NR average of 10.56.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice  ! Was the first one filmed by my father  ?


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 3, 2015)

I would write in the title that it's Clock so nobody thinks it's 3x3


----------



## Myachii (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the reaction when she realizes she didn't screw up xD
Great job though


----------



## Berd (Feb 3, 2015)

Gj!


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice one, Jade! 

(Doing the thumb moves halfway through a face seems a bit weird to me (regrip...), but if it works for you then that's great!)


----------



## cuber8208 (Feb 3, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> I would write in the title that it's Clock so nobody thinks it's 3x3



Oh yeah, my bad. I think the mods fixed it. GJ mods :tu thanks for fixing my stupidity.


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 8, 2015)

nice! btw, what brand clock is that? Anyone know?


----------



## Berd (Feb 8, 2015)

pyr14 said:


> nice! btw, what brand clock is that? Anyone know?


Rubix?


----------



## Wilhelm (Feb 8, 2015)

Looks like Lingao


----------



## Myachii (Feb 8, 2015)

pyr14 said:


> nice! btw, what brand clock is that? Anyone know?



It's LingAo. I've got one exactly the same.

(see LingAo is a good clock too )


----------



## Berd (Feb 8, 2015)

Myachii said:


> It's LingAo. I've got one exactly the same.
> 
> (see LingAo is a good clock too )


If you say so - where can I get one for before Harrow?


----------



## Myachii (Feb 8, 2015)

Berd said:


> If you say so - where can I get one for before Harrow?


Cubicle. Right at the bottom of the other puzzles section.


----------

